# Cats in need of Home - DFW Area in Texas



## MrDan (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey everyone,

First, let me introduce,

I have 2 cats, the male is 4 and the female is 5. They've both brought joy into my life, they've been through with me in hard times *sigh*.. they're great...

Just yesterday, the male cat had some sort of bladder problem and had to undergo surgery and medication this morning. He's black and white, a fat cat (heheh), and very very affectionate and loving. 

The female is and has always been in great health. She's orange and white, a little shy around people, but very playful and affectionate to owners. They're both indoor cats btw. 

I'm on a tight budget, trying to start up a business and this morning's medical bill really hurt my savings... 

So both cats are available for adoption. There are absolutely no fees, i'm just looking for a kind-hearted person to take in my little friends. I only request seeing my cats every few months or so as i really will miss them...

Thanks so much


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Be careful about giving animals away for free. Most the time they end up in animal testing and won't be kept alive for long.


----------

